# Vintage Bar Light



## tomu570 (Jan 31, 2021)

I apologize in advance if this is not the proper forum for this question. I am trying to rebuild a Budweiser Clydesdale carousel globe lamp. The original ballast had a starter. I had to replace the old ballast with a new starter less ballast because the original was no longer working.

I’ve attached a diagram of my current set-up.

The hot seems to go directly to the dial switch then to the ballast. But I cannot figure out the configuration for the neutral wires. Without the starter, it appears one of the wires coming off the Synchron motor may not be needed. But which one? As you can probably tell I’m only experienced as the Youtube videos I can find.










Any advice or direction is greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This site is for electrical professionals only. But, speaking the name B*_****_ is an automatic banning offense.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

